# Any thought on the Isomac Tea II?



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

There's one up on ebay at the mo, but wondered if anyone has an opinion on it...

I can't justify the full asking price but wondered what you guys think would be a reasonable offer for it.

Thanks.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The guy is a total dickhead......he would not know a coffee machine from a tea infuser. It might be worth around 40% of what he is asking for it. the Tea is hardly a popular choice over here so why not look at others?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I messaged him about it ages ago but never got a reply.

He's selling for a few quid under new price but as above post, they're not very popular here so advice would be limited as would help from the seller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

as much as i hate to say it, you are in brand new cherub territory at that price


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/espresso-machines-500-1000

for a little more. And both can be found cheaper I suspect!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

That isomac has been on there a while now. Appears to have had a few offers declined.

"Seller refurbished" but reporting a faulty power switch?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

He is a pillock.....he continually gets equipment with faults then puts them up for 28 day auctions. He recently had a ever machine which if mint and a week old might have been worth his asking price but it was ancient, knackered, had missing parts and h will not enter a dialogue to negotiate. Still, he is also stupid as sells most things as used or seller refurbished so anyone buying it from him can well and truly cane him, which is what he needs!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> He is a pillock.....he continually gets equipment with faults then puts them up for 28 day auctions. He recently had a ever machine which if mint and a week old might have been worth his asking price but it was ancient, knackered, had missing parts and h will not enter a dialogue to negotiate. Still, he is also stupid as sells most things as used or seller refurbished so anyone buying it from him can well and truly cane him, which is what he needs!


Pillock love it , up there with wassack


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

I have an isomac tea and it's great!







much better looking than a cherub or a heavenly IMO. His is over priced though I only paid a little more for mine brand new.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Wassack. Not heard that in ages. Someone said sling yer hook to me the other day, that took me back.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Haha, brilliant. Ok thanks for the heads up guys.

Very much appreciated.

Mrboots. You reckon you're done with upgradeitus with your L1? It's well over budget for me at this stage, but am thinking of opening a business in which coffee would play a part so may be a wise investment?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/espresso-machines-500-1000
> 
> for a little more. And both can be found cheaper I suspect!


Yep, was looking at both those as options. Thanks xiuxiuejar (lovin' the name and logo, right eye of horus?).


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

GS11 said:


> reporting a faulty power switch?


They turn off when the water level gets too low... Seems like you guys are right and he doesn't know his arse from his elbow...


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Yep, was looking at both those as options. Thanks xiuxiuejar (lovin' the name and logo, right eye of horus?).


real name's more complicated! And the eye a throwback to my gothic past!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I had a Tea II and it was great for a year or so. After which I had to keep replacing parts and getting it fixed. The design is such that the electronics are in exactly the right place to get water all over them. The pump kept breaking.

I'd leave it if I were you. I sold mine on eBay for £100 as a device needing repair. It was bought by a chap from Newcastle who said he'd lash it up and pass it on!

Hope this helps!

David

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

The Isomac Tea II is a great machine. A bit cheaper than some of the alternatives and has great looks. Performs like a dream. I have been VERY happy with mine...

...until it broke down recently. I had the power switch fail which was easy and quick to replace (a replacement for a couple of quid). But a month or so ago the pump leaked and soaked the circuit board causing it to blow out. The problem I have found is that, since it is not a popular model in the UK, finding spare parts or a mechanic that can work on it is hard. I have found someone but the cost of a new circuit board is very high and the part is taking a long time turning up. Generally I have been happy replacing parts in a machine but the electrics shorting is where I draw the line.

I bought mine new for less than that one was being advertised on ebay so for me it has still been a bargain. At the current prices though I would be tempted to spend a couple of hundred more for a more readily supported model.

Hope that helps

WG


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

The only people that I could find to repair my Tea (when I had it!) was:

Traders Coffee

274 Ewell Road

Surbiton

Surrey

KT6 7AG

They have a technician called Milo who is very good with these machines!

Hope this helps!

David

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info but decided against it as I don't buy from pillocks or wassacks


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

WobblyGoblin said:


> The Isomac Tea II is a great machine. A bit cheaper than some of the alternatives and has great looks. Performs like a dream. I have been VERY happy with mine...
> 
> ...until it broke down recently. I had the power switch fail which was easy and quick to replace (a replacement for a couple of quid). But a month or so ago the pump leaked and soaked the circuit board causing it to blow out. The problem I have found is that, since it is not a popular model in the UK, finding spare parts or a mechanic that can work on it is hard. I have found someone but the cost of a new circuit board is very high and the part is taking a long time turning up. Generally I have been happy replacing parts in a machine but the electrics shorting is where I draw the line.
> 
> ...


Oh dear that's not good, hope I don't get any troubles with my Isomac tea iii then.

Did consider the exobar at the time but at £900 i couldn't stretch my budget any further.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Maybe consider covering the circuit board with some sort of water/heat resistant covering??

Sorry, I'm by no means an authority but if the previous posts are anything to go by it might be a wise thing to research rather than leave to chance?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

That's an idea, hopefully isomac moved the circuit board on my version iii model to more suitable location. I will have to whip the casing off and investigate further.


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

DavidBondy said:


> The only people that I could find to repair my Tea (when I had it!) was:
> 
> Traders Coffee
> 
> ...


Thanks David. I have tried Traders (they would have been convenient for me!) but unfortunately they don't have anyone who can support Isomac anymore.


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

Walter Sobchak said:


> That's an idea, hopefully isomac moved the circuit board on my version iii model to more suitable location. I will have to whip the casing off and investigate further.


Walter, mine had a little plastic bag over it but not really wtertight. When I get it back I am thinking of adding a more substantial barrier above the circuit board and between it and the pump. Another thing to check is that the drainage inside is working case of a leak so the circuit board doesn't sit in water.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Haha, brilliant. Ok thanks for the heads up guys.
> 
> Very much appreciated.
> 
> Mrboots. You reckon you're done with upgradeitus with your L1? It's well over budget for me at this stage, but am thinking of opening a business in which coffee would play a part so may be a wise investment?


Sorry for not replying before been away and not been able to access site on and off. Think the l1 will ser me through my coffee journey for now. Always plenty if grinders to play with. For commercial I couldn't comment on it. Its makes great coffee pretty easily. A two group lever in a cafe would certainly be a feature and make a statement to coffee lovers.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

My thoughts precisely. Too many La Marzoccos around (obviously I understand why), but time to get the L1 some counter space and attention!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The l1 would easily serve a small premises rave coffee are serving espresso on theirs all day long


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm starting frugally with a market stall in the coming weeks but if the business becomes successful then I'm def kitting it out with these beautes!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

WobblyGoblin said:


> Walter, mine had a little plastic bag over it but not really wtertight. When I get it back I am thinking of adding a more substantial barrier above the circuit board and between it and the pump. Another thing to check is that the drainage inside is working case of a leak so the circuit board doesn't sit in water.


Thanks for the info, haven't had a chance to have a look yet.


----------

